# Microclimate model B1 flickering



## Steev08 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi guys i have had a look around for this but cant see anything and wondering if you can help me with this. I have a microclimate model b1 thermostat which is a dimming 1, i have used this for way over a year and its been perfect, it dimmed nice and smooth. The problem i am having now is this that the bulms starting to flicker and not "dim smooth" if you get me? I am using 100w Exo Terra infra-red heat bulbs, used these in the past and its been fine. Nothings been changed on the thermostat or fuse or anything so i just don't know what's wrong, i have tried a new bulbs and its the same. Maybe its the fuse starting to go? Maybe some things gone wrong and it cant handle 100w now smoothly? Anything guys?


----------



## Steev08 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hmmmm ok so more info and it looks like the thermostat is dead.

I unplugged the heat bulb from the thermostat and plug the lamp straight into the main and the light was perfect, fully lit for full heat, no problems.

I plugged the heat bulb back into the thermostat and again flickers, the 1 thing i have found is the bulb wont fully light in the stats. When i move the day temp dial ether way the bulb will go fully lit for a second then dim about 50% even when it should stay lit full because the temp is low and when i say dim i dont mean a slow "as it should" dim, i just mean it goes straight to a 50% light. This is why its flickering, the bulb wants to go fully lit because the the temps low but the stats for some reason isn't letting it and its flickering.

Am guessing there's something wrong with my thermostat as the bulb works fine without it.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have just spoken to microclimate for you to help you out and clive the owner said if you post it to them with your name and address etc they will sort it for you and post it back to you all working.

Contact Us


Hope that helps.


----------



## Steev08 (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow really? thanks so much, i will email them and see what they say  Thanks Petman99


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Microclimate stats have a 5 year warranty, and FWIW fuses don't "start to go", they either work, or they blow and don't.


----------



## Steev08 (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah thanx  rang them up and told me its fine to send back to thats what am going to do  

Thanx guys. :no1:


----------

